# Squid mit Bandbreitenbegrenzung



## Moritz123 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir selbst einen Squid aufgesetzt, den ich zur Anonymisierung nutzen möchte. Da ich das Ganze erst mal nur testweise benötige, möchte ich gerne verhindern, dass die Nutzung mein Traffickontingent überschreitet und mir unnötige Kosten entstehen.
Ich stelle mir das Ganze so vor, dass Squid bei überschreiten eines Grenzwertes keine Seiten mehr ausliefert, sondern vielmehr eine Fehlerseite mit entsprechendem Hinweis anzeigt. Zusätzlich wäre es großartig, wenn mich der Server per Mail informiert, dass er ab sofort keinen Traffic mehr durchlässt.
Ich bin auf meiner Suche bereits auf STC (http://stc.nixdev.org/) gestossen, allerdings ist mir das etwas zu umfangreich, da ich keine Userverwaltung und keine userbasierten Trafficlimits brauche.
Gleiches gilt für SquidGuard. 
Welche Alternativen gibt es hier? Vielen Dank!


----------

